# them bums...!!!!!!!!!!!



## the finisher (Jan 22, 2013)

monday portifinos...0...tuesday j beach...0...today..ala point....j beach...0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....:thumbdown:


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

That Sucks maybe you should take up bowling :whistling: lol.

just joking, that is fishing some days.

Kevin


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

Same with me in Navarre. Flat surf= no fish!!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Ft. Pickens 2/25*

Went out surf fishing Ft. Pickens yesterday. Started really nice as in temp. and waves. Ended up a hard WSW wind. Was able to get my bait in the blue water with waders. Still no catch!!! I will be back!

Seen many Bobo's running close to the shore about 10 times, but they were in and out as soon as I was casting on them.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Finisher- your report sounds identical to the last 11 weeks of my fishing. I've successfully landed 2 pomps, 7 catfish, a large cownose ray, a small manta ray, and a single whiting. It's getting old not catching anything. Hoping to get into some good fishing/sharking this weekend though!


----------

